# full tank pic



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

is tank overstocked ?


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

again


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

again


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

pics isnt loadin all the way


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

try again


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

one more


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that looks awesome man really nice p's. are those plastic plants?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like it man, keep it the way it is.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!
Them is some niiiice looking fish!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well what size is your tank? but from what im seeing they look ok in there...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

could be a little overstocked, but who cares? it looks totally awesome!


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

looks nice! i have the same plants in my 90gal


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice i love it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i see 8 p's. As long as u do your water maintenance and the fish are happy with each other i would not be worried about "overstock"...fish and tank look good


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those P's are just stunning







I would try to keep it this way and when there are some probs than you can always sell some.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice, How big are they and what size tank?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sick coloration on your Piraya!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look great


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice looking piranhas.I love them.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great tank and the fish...


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks for the input...the tank is a 125 long(6ft by 18in) I am a little disapointed that my Blood Red piraya was behind the plants in both pics....his color is unbelievable. I have 3 Terns and 6 Piraya.


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

closer


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

one more


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

my old saying is IF IT AINT BROKE DON'T FIX IT . looks awesome


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great men keep it this way look,s cool


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful P's man


----------

